# Yanmar 336 throttle help



## JayBurch (Dec 23, 2019)

I'm having trouble with my hand throttle not staying in place it keeps idling down and I'm not sure how they are supposed to be assembled who ever had it before me didn't fix anything right and I'm trying to do it like it's supposed to be done


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

So you're saying there's some cobble going on?  

Welcome to the forum Jay. We have a couple in house Yanmar experts that will be able to help you hopefully.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

You can go to the manuals tab above and download a manual for your 336 showing how it goes together thanks to bmaverick.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

There are a few mechanical springs to look at. It's possible one has become weak over the years. And like you mentioned, the previous owners may have band-aided the spring or the throttle linkages. 

The YM336 is the top of the US imported Yanmars. You have a real gem there. The YM330 and YM336 both share many things with the John Deere 950 and the YM Series gray market versions using the 3T84 type of engine. 

Now, one small word of caution here. The YM gray market tractor throttles vs the domestic US Yanmars and JD tractors operate backwards when moving the throttle lever. Thus, stick the YM336 manual and the John Deere references. 

The only reasoning I have is, Japan tractor owners like to stop the engine with the lever going one way vs. the JD folks going the other way in North America. Silly as it may seem, it's true.


----------

